# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  My experience with pics

## crown exposed

I know that when I was looking at doing this, I read all the posts I could and studied intently each persons pics.  What I didn't see much of though, was the steps between immediately following the procedure and the end results.  So I'm posting my journey to help those that worry about their own progress, or what to expect.  My results, I believe, are pretty typical but not everyone has the same results at the same rate so use this as a general guide.  The most important advice I can give to anyone is:  stop worrying!!!  More likely than not, whatever you are worrying about is normal, common, and has been worried about by the rest of us already  :Smile: 

I came to hair transplant, like so many of you, after spending years worrying about my hair loss.  It affected me greatly, although most people didn't know I was sensitive about it, because I learned to laugh about it when it was brought up.  But I did all the normal things.  I wore caps.  I sat in places that no one would sit behind me.  I did everything you've done except I never tried to comb-over, because that NEVER looks as good as you might think it does.  I had most of my loss at the crown, although I have thinning on the top as well.

----------


## crown exposed

My experience was a combination of fear and excitement.  I teach school so I wanted it done in the summer.  But I also play in a band and am onstage every Friday and Saturday so wanted to at least be able to wear a cap by my next performance.  I had my procedure done early in the week by Dr. Buchwach in Kansas City.  I had appr. 1200 total, 900 in the crown and about 300 in the front.  I didn't think I really needed any in the front, but he explained that there was an artistry involved, and that if I didn't get them in the front that I would regret it.  He was right.  And he was so sure of that that he didn't charge me for the extra, just the 1000 I was going to get anyway.  He was SUPER and the whole process was really rather painfree.  But that first night, I had a reaction to the pain medication and threw up.  The force of that caused some bleeding and ...scared the hell out of me.  But a call to his home (yes, he insisted I have his home phone for any questions) reassured me that all was okay, simply switch to OTC pain meds.  Here I am about 5 days post.

----------


## crown exposed

At this point, all I wanted to do was stare in the mirror and wash my hair!  I began to worry about whether the results would be obvious in a few more weeks when I had to return to work.  And when I say I began to worry, I mean I obsessed about it.  Here's day 10.  The sutures came out and I was washing my hair.  I felt pretty good as most of the scabs were gone...but then I began to worry about other things. :Confused:

----------


## crown exposed

At this point, I was certain that my head looked cobblestoned!  I freaked out about it and was questioning whether I should have done this at all.  Despite my doctor looking at my head with a magnifying glass, and my girlfriend reassuring me that it looked great, I was convinced that I would be forever a freak show.  I couldn't really see anything in pics, but I was convinced...if the light shined [I]just[I] right, that it was cobbled.Sometimes the worst thing you can do is read too many of the failed results.  Althought almost all of the horror stories were from older procedures, before micro, I could not be reassured.  I looked in the mirror repeatedly all day long!  And I was having trouble sleeping.  Here's a pic of what I was seeing.

----------


## crown exposed

One month later and the transplanted stubble had shed...but so had a lot of my other hair!  I knew this was not unusual, but I was afraid that being actually more bald than before would draw attention to it.  I was still worried about the cobblestone thing too, although as time went on, I realized that was not the case.  There was still some numbness at transplant site, and at donor site, but it was getting less and less noticeable.

----------


## crown exposed

Two months.  I had to get a hair cut which meant telling my hairstylist.  I was nervous as I hadn't told anyone other than my girlfriend.  My stylist was super cool about it and curious as well.  Here I am at two months and I think I had less hair than when I started.  But I was being patient.
Still some numbness, the scar was kinda pinkish I guess, but fading.  And it was just as thin as I had been told it would be.  Easily concealed.  I had my hair cut with a number 4 clipper and it was fine.

----------


## crown exposed

Three month.  I could feel growth but couldn't really see anything.  My girlfriend and hair stylist said they could.  I had my hair cut with a 3, which is what I used to wear it before.  I was maybe a little too short.  When I bent over, you could kinda see the donor scar line.  Not the scar, but the hair around it hadn't quite filled in so what you could see was what looked like an uneven blend of hair.  I think I was the only one who could tell.   :Smile:   That seems to be the case in most things so far, YOU notice things no one else ever would.  With me, it was mostly my imagination.  I was no longer concerned about cobblestone, but I sure had used a LOT of pics checking it out just to be sure up till that time! :Wink:

----------


## crown exposed

Today is four months.  I just had another hair cut.  I can definitely see new growth!  The numbness is only present at the very slightest level, really nothing.  I think things look pretty good and I'm quite pleased.  I no longer look in the mirror every few minutes, in fact, not even every day.  I also took it upon myself to challenge myself to start eating right.  When I had the transplant done, I also cut my carbs.  Not completely, just started watching it somewhat.  I eat more salads, take off a bun when eating Burger King, and choose veggies over fries.  I've lost 35 lbs!  Life is good.  I'll post more pics at month five  :Cool:

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

It is very nice of you to tell your story with such great detail. I am sure this will help many people who are considering having a hair restoration procedure.
You are past the first three months where not much happens. Stay patient and the hair will start growing. From the photos it looks like a nice job. Good luck.

----------


## crown exposed

Things continue to improve daily.  Not much to add except it's getting a little more full each time I check.

----------


## bigmac

Hi Crown Exposed.

Nice documentation of your journey so far.

Do you have any pre op pictures of your crown from say 4-5 feet away so i can see the size of the thinning area.Close ups make it look worse than it is imo.

Your hairloss pattern mirrors my own with the crown being the main focal point and the slight loss in the middle of the hairline.What are your expectations for your crown as imo 900 grafts will give you light coverage at best.
bm.

----------


## crown exposed

Well, to be honest, the results have already made me satisfied.  I wasn't looking for a lush thick head of hair because I have never had one...at least it's been so long ago that it would look obvious to anyone who knows me.  I wanted coverage that looked natural and simply slowly filled in.  Who knows, perhaps in another year or two I may have additional grafts done.  I can't say enough about Dr. Bushwach and his staff...they were fantastic!  I've had a few people ask if I've done something different with my hair (to which I responded that I had started using Propecia, which is true) and other than that, nothing except I've started feeling better about myself.  I'm afraid though that I don't have any "before" pics.  I didn't think to do it prior to surgery and I was always VERY self concious about getting a picture taken from behind so there simply aren't any.

----------


## Winston

It always good to read about people who have a good hair transplant experience. The fact that you have realistic expectations and are happy with your results so far is good for all of us to see. I notice that some people are not satisfied unless they have their full head of hair restored, but I don't think thats realistic.
Congratulations on getting your hair back!

----------


## Blue Marble Captive

I am guessing you have left this forum behind, but thank you for the pictures.  I am a female with great hair except for a widows peak that is worsening.  I am visiting Dr. Buchwach on Monday and it was encouraging to see your pictures and hear your story.

----------

